# Got my 1st double digit bass!



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I fished Choke Canyon this weekend in a club tournament with Bryan Cotter (www.texashawgs.com). We were fishing a deep hydrilla point and I hooked into this fish with an 8" worm. She was 10lbs 2oz, and 26.5" long! I was shaking by the time we got her in the boat, and for about 20 minutes afterwards. Just for perspective, the 2nd pic is with a 14.5" keeper... She was released unharmed and swam away strong! Gotta love Texas bass fishing!!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

NICE FISH !!
Congrats and yes I'm jealous


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Is it safe to assume you collected a check in that tournament?


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

congrats! she is purty


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Barbarian said:


> Is it safe to assume you collected a check in that tournament?


That would be a safe assumption. :cheers:


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

CoastalBent said:


> That would be a safe assumption. :cheers:


Awesome. Did I mention I was jealous? Great fish and green to you!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

real nice fish! congrats


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

great fish and it is not even loaded with eggs. I am still looking for the double digit bass. I have broke 7 pounds three times but that is it.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

That's a great fish; looks like it could swallow an arm!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations. I have only caught 1 LMB like that and she was 10 lbs. even. I know exactly how you feel. Great pics.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great fish, and I know the shaky feelin'. My avatar is the biggest I'm ever caught, 9.8. I'm still trying for the double digit!. Green, for turning him loose! congrats!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations on a great fish. Those don't come along very often. Now I want to catch one. My biggest so far is 12 lbs and I would love to beat my own record. Heck, I'll take a dink right now. Work keeps getting in the way of fun. LOL!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice fish. Did you mark an X on the side of the boat so you can find that exact spot when she is full of eggs in March? By then you can say you got your biggest again.
Green for the CPR.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Compared to the other fish, it looks like its full of weights. J/K. Great fish. I'd been sheeten my pants praying it didn't come off before I got it to the boat.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

nice catch!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

nice bass....i know the feeling. I hooked into a big one 2 yrs ago i believe. didn't get mine in the boat but i seen her as she spat out my worm. After that I was hooked on throwing a worm in my backyard when I get a chance.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome! I'll assume it was caught on a fine Coastal bent rod? 
Nice catch Kyle.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is bad arss!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Freshy said:


> Awesome! I'll assume it was caught on a fine Coastal bent rod?


Yessir it was! I caught it on one of my customs built on a 7'7" Phenix 707H blank, with spiral wrapped micro guides. Here's another pic from a different angle, and a pic with the "rattlesnake rod".... I'm thinking this might be a northern strain... any opinions?

There's more pics and the whole story on my blog: www.coastalbendrods.blogspot.com

Thanks ya'll!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

High five to you CB, on a rod you built to boot.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

CB,

That is an awesome bass...very few LMB are ever recorded over 26 inches, so that puts your fish in very special exclusive company. A typical 10 pound bass would be about 25.5 inches( less depending on the "fat" content)...and at 26.5 inches that fish should have weighed over 11 pounds...and next spring in full spawn she will be eligible for the share lunker program pushing 13 to 14 pounds.

No question, that is a very special fish. It is very difficult to discern if its a northern strain, but I would be willing to bet it is not and has a very high % Florida strain in it. I'm not aware of any pure northern strain reaching that length, but maybe it has happened. 

I'd recommend you consider a replica mount because it is such a special fish, and you are young enough to enjoy that mount for many years....one of the best things I ever did was mount special fish like that when younger...so that you can enjoy them for many years to come and can share that enjoyment with friends and family. Congrats!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet, heard there are some big 'ens in Choke C

Congrats on a career fish


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

that is a big ole bass... nice catch..congrats


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the part where you said "She swam away unharmed." Way to go! Now someone else might get the chance to catch a double digit bass!


----------

